# Into the gaming industry after btech



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

How to get into industry after B.Tech.

I am a student of CSE B.Tech. I want to work for big gaming companies or I need to do M.Tech for that.

How to go in that industry and is anything extra needed for that and how can I do that in 4 or in 6 yrs.

Help me....

Tell me everything i need to do...
 P.S.-Don't tell about the colleges in this area like DSK Infocom etc.
My parents will not allow.

Anyway going through that industry through engg


----------



## theterminator (Jul 24, 2013)

From what I know, you need to be good in Discrete Maths, 3D Mathematics, Graphics Programming. You can start by creating your own game in 2D like car racing,etc. You will get more suggestions from members here, so stay tuned.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Learn OpenGL too. And discreet mathematics and 3D geometry is a must.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2013)

few make games from scratch, most use engines and middleware (for trees, terrain, lighting etc)
knowledge of programming comes in handy for scripting using the language of the engine, and for modifying the engine itself

the simplest approach of getting familiar with the tech involved is 
3ds max/ maya/ zbrush/ blender - for assets - chars, environments, maps etc
unity/ unreal - integrating the assets, defining physics, building the gameplay  

you can do any professional course of your choice (including m-tech), and pick up a part time course that teaches the above mentioned sw... 2-3 year post graduate diploma in game design or similar. you can make full use of your time, and that way your parents might have no problem in allowing.

the big companies, all of them downsized within the last 2 years 

pre-production involves concept art, storyline and mechanics design 
production pipeline has assets, coding and testing

there are some off beat exciting jobs such as community manager - your job is to interact with all the gamers and moderate the in game experience... make sure they are having a good time 

figure out where you fit in, basically there is a dearth of top level talent... managerial posts and above


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, now can i do those with B.Tech or it is gud to do after that as  will they will have same course and from where I can do those courses.
Is there any distant course like i will get CD tutorials and software etc needed in one package.

As I looked at the syllabus of CSE they have graphics programming and stuffs like 3D maths etc. And I like programming and graphics.
And can I be in QA(Quality Assurance) department to this industry.

I know the basics of 3DMax and Maya somewhat and nothing about UDK and Unity etc but worked somedays on Cryengine 3.

Please suggest be course....

And whose courses are best please try distance courses.

"Does they recruit Indians"


----------

